# On Location: Full Gallery of Audi Sportback Concept



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We have gotten our hands on wider collection of photos of the new Sportback concept, including several interior shots. Check them out after the jump in our NAIAS 2009 photo gallery.
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: On Location: Full Gallery of Audi Sportback Concept ([email protected])*

just beautiful with minor tweaks, that will be the new A7 for sure.
love everything about this concept.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

A few comments:
-Rear seat design looks interesting, the way the seat backs against the rear shelf is cool. I doubt Audi will use quilted leather though!
-All LED headlights might actually be a possibility since the R8 5.2 has them optional.
-I The interior looks surprisingly production ready minus a few details.
-New MMI controls are to small!!!
-That beige color looks great with the big wheels!
-I hope Audi will have the option of the pano roof on the new A7. This one is unique, it looks to be more seamless, unlike the one found on the Q7.
Any Comments...


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Front, back and engine covers design reminds me of old Aztec Empire art/design style and sculptures.
I know it's weird, but that what I first thought when seeing it. And it looks very good in my opinion.
Teutonic, sporty and classy at the same time. Like it a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by metalmash at 2:13 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (metalmash)*

I like it but I think it kind of looks pissed off in the front and sad in the back.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (KellerMKIV GLI)*

Meh...
Audi's are blending together too much, is that an A4, A5, or A6? I love the S5 and the new A4 is nice, but this looks like more of the same.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

Nice Passat CC!!
Wait, that's an Audi?
Weird.








It's got that whole artificial sleekness problem (It's an angry raindrop!)...and it's resemblance to the CC is unfortunate. That glass roof though....great idea for the CC.
It's not a horrible car, but I'm not excited about it.


_Modified by NeoAtreides at 5:00 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## TDi Surfer (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (NeoAtreides)*

Don't get me wrong, I really like this car but the 1st thing i thought was the back end








made me think of this


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_Meh...
Audi's are blending together too much, is that an A4, A5, or A6? I love the S5 and the new A4 is nice, but this looks like more of the same.

It's great looking although I agree with jaegervw2, and just what we need, another $50K Audi...


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

I think it looks disgusting...like they took a BMW 7 series and replace the front grill and rear emblem. They didnt even bother to replace the 7 series wheels...


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: On Location: Full Gallery of Audi Sportback Concept ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is a nice looking car.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_
It's great looking although I agree with jaegervw2, and just what we need, another $50K Audi...









Try $65K...








The A7 pricing should slot in between the A6 ($50K) and A8 ($80K).
BTW, the tail lights remind me of the Estoque, which is no bad thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

Estoque is also on the MLB platform.


----------



## AudiDrivingExperience (Dec 4, 2008)

I welcome more hatchbacks!


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (AudiDrivingExperience)*

this is the first car that actually appears 21st century. well done. hopefully it doesn't get dumbed down.


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (LeBlanc.)*

Audi is on a roll styling wise! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EnTThusiast (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (LeBlanc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeBlanc.* »_this is the first car that actually appears 21st century. well done. hopefully it doesn't get dumbed down.

Well said. The car looks GREAT ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

I like it, Aston Martin C piller and all.


----------



## jetcap37 (Sep 3, 2006)

Looks a lot like a Jaguar XF.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's what the production version with non-LED headlights might look like.


----------



## DBV (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

We should have these hitting showrooms 2010, maybe even late 09 as a 2010 model, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## januk (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: On Location: Full Gallery of Audi Sportback Concept ([email protected])*

I like this Concept.


----------

